# Fish TB and plants...



## Valley (Feb 28, 2007)

Didn't know where else to put it. lIf it's in the wrong place feel free to move it.

Oh I was so excited! I got my office tank redone as an NPT and got some White Clouds from a fellow fish keeper nearby. Well it's been 2 months and the stupid fish have TB. Now I'm confused and rather terrified. I have a total of 9 tanks I do NOT want this to spread. I know I need to practice some serious sanitation when working on this tank while it's still alive to prevent that. But here is my question.....

Once all the fish are dead and gone is there any way to sterilize the plants or do I need to dispose of them?? Does TB have a set life? Could I leave the tank fish free until the bacteria die (maybe add a UV steralizer to speed things along)? Will enough iso alcohol to kill the TB be enough to kill the plants? If the plants aren't able to be saved do I need to burn them to prevent any risk of it spreading to wild fish?? I've got some really nice plants that I'd rather not lose... But I will not risk spreading this to my other tanks. I'd never forgive myself.

Any input would be really appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I think that you don't need to sterilize the plants. Fish are the main disease carriers. A few weeks without fish in the tank may clean out the plants.

My book's website (see below) has link to an article ("Mycobacteriosis: The Stealth Disease). I was able to control fish TB without sterilizing everything.

http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/00388.htm


----------



## Valley (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Diana. I have been such a mess since all this started. I'll pick up a sterilizer tomorrow to help the fish still in there and once they are gone let it run empty for a while before slowly adding fish back. You've taken a huge weight off my mind. Thanks


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Valley said:


> You've taken a huge weight off my mind. Thanks


I remember how devastated I was by the outbreak in my own fish.


----------

